# Replacement Audio System



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm looking to replace the audio system in my 89' Hardbody. I would like a system that supports both sattelite radio and iPod hookups. I don't know alot about car audio, so what things should I look into? What brands are best? I'm looking to spend about $150.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

Any ideas?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I would look at Alpine and Eclipse for head units first. If you aren't going for a major system, really any deck you find that fits your parameters should suit you fine. This is a good place to order gear from, if they have what you need: http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/ 

Very good pricing and the selection is reasonably good. If you need a total solution without headache, then Crutchfield may be the ticket. Their head units come with install kits and instructions as well, plus a customer support line to answer specific questions. Of course, they are also more expensive but that may not be a big concern for you.

I don't have any personal experience with sat radio, but I know some of the Alpine units have Ipod control. There are also Ipod adaptors to hook an Ipod to many other brands of stereos as well, so that may be an option for you as well.


----------



## JLTD (Oct 12, 2004)

The kit a wiring harness will eat up about 1/3 of that budget. You're going to have to be more realistic especially if you want Sat radio and iPod control.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

You can get a harness and dash adaptor from Parts Express for about $20 before shipping.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

A local Audio store has a JVC MP3 CD car deck, it says sat. radio and iPod "ready". I think the model was KPAR 360, it was on sale for about $150. What will I need to hookup my iPod? I have a RCA Y-adapter, will that work?


----------

